# Broken Glass on Exo Terra 60x45x90



## selinab (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi there, 

As we were working on the latest terrarium for our crested gecko, I stepped on the right door of the glass Exo Terra and of course, it cracked. :gasp:

Does anybody know where to get a replacement door from? I cannot find any reseller on the internet that delivers to the UK. 

Your help would be massively appreciated! 

Selina


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know of anyone in the UK selling replacement doors, you might need to get a piece of glass cut to size and fit it to the frame yourself (there's a few examples of this being done on the net, seems straight forward enough).


----------



## Calli1984 (Jan 19, 2017)

I would get glass cut to the size and silicone in place and just use the one door as ive tried to get doors in the past with no luck


----------



## selinab (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you Dungbug and Calli1984!


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

You're welcome, you could take the other door to the glass place for them to measure/match up. Good luck. : victory:


----------

